# USPGA - Spoiler alert !!



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 7, 2014)

So just come in from work and really delighted to see Westwood continue his great round from Akron 

Would be amazing if he finally got over the line 

Also some great rounds from E Molinari plus Poults 

Both Donald and McIlroy start well 

Woods at +3


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 7, 2014)

I watched all Woods round.... not good. A few expletives off the tee aswell.

How they get away with some of their misses is beyond me. It would be reload everytime on any normal course!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 7, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			I watched all Woods round.... not good. A few expletives off the tee aswell.

How they get away with some of their misses is beyond me. It would be reload everytime on any normal course!
		
Click to expand...


As someone said on Facebook ( GCW ) - Woods is the only player to pick up his tee and driver after every tee shot


----------



## golfsaint (Aug 7, 2014)

is it me or is there a **** in the crowd heckling Sergio - clapping and whopping when he misses a shot or putt?:rant:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 7, 2014)

Nice start from Westwood,but I still wouldn't back him if you gave me 20/1. 

Not sure why the need to point out that Woods is +3


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 7, 2014)

golfsaint said:



			is it me or is there a **** in the crowd heckling Sergio - clapping and whopping when he misses a shot or putt?:rant:
		
Click to expand...

They mentioned that on the radio - not heard it on the telly yet


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 7, 2014)

Westwood will get in contention as normal and throw it away on Sunday


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 7, 2014)

didnt he have someone removed from the US open for the same thing. Probably the same muppet as Yanks never learn


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 7, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Westwood will get in contention as normal and throw it away on Sunday
		
Click to expand...

positive as always Homer


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 7, 2014)

golfsaint said:



			is it me or is there a **** in the crowd heckling Sergio - clapping and whopping when he misses a shot or putt?:rant:
		
Click to expand...

Sergio will have the last laugh when it comes to the Ryder Cup


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 7, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			positive as always Homer
		
Click to expand...

He's got a point tho. I can't see him ever winning a major. 
I wouldn't be surprised to see Sergio win one.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 7, 2014)

What a great shot form McIlroy into the par 5 with a four iron 

Then Monty says he laid up with a 3 wood


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 7, 2014)

Monty is doing my tits in. If I hear them praising his round any more times aswell... MUTED!


----------



## the_coach (Aug 7, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			didnt he have someone removed from the US open for the same thing. Probably the same muppet as Yanks never learn 

Click to expand...

Thanks, a bit prone to vast generalizations in parts of Stevenage I see, with a little xenophobia thrown in.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 7, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			positive as always Homer
		
Click to expand...

Not at all. He's got history in majors of being in the hunt come the final round and petering out. This won't be any different


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 7, 2014)

the_coach said:



			Thanks, a bit prone to vast generalizations in parts of Stevenage I see, with a little xenophobia thrown in.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies for my generalisation. I was referring to the mashed potato and general idiot brigade of which we tend to see a lot of in the PGA tour events.


----------



## the_coach (Aug 7, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			Apologies for my generalisation. I was referring to the mashed potato and general idiot brigade of which we tend to see a lot of in the PGA tour events.
		
Click to expand...

Apology accepted, it's something i wish could be eradicated completely by identifying the culprit/s escorting them off the properties & banning them.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 7, 2014)

What a great recovery from McIlroy 

3 under after 9 - double bogey then bogey drops him to level 

Then rolls off 3 birdies in a row !! Great golf


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 7, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What a great recovery from McIlroy 

3 under after 9 - double bogey then bogey drops him to level 

Then rolls off 3 birdies in a row !! Great golf
		
Click to expand...

Riding a huge wave of confidence and like Woods in his pomp is not seeing anything but the flag from all over the course. Make that four birdies in a roll


----------



## Siren (Aug 7, 2014)

Donald, Westwood and Poulter all playing well in a major...... Something is deeply wrong with the world.


----------



## Siren (Aug 7, 2014)

Looks like I cursed Donald!


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 7, 2014)

Donald double grrrr. thats 3 in 2 holes 

Rory is driving impeccably


----------



## Stuey01 (Aug 7, 2014)

Rory looking so good. 16, 17, 18 were so close to birdie, birdie, eagle with those putts just slipping by.
Great comeback after that mid-round meltdown.
He's playing with such confidence and driving the ball so so well, I can see him running away with this.


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 8, 2014)

Stuey01 said:



			Rory looking so good. 16, 17, 18 were so close to birdie, birdie, eagle with those putts just slipping by.
Great comeback after that mid-round meltdown.
He's playing with such confidence and driving the ball so so well, I can see him running away with this.
		
Click to expand...

This last few weeks we've seen a different McIlroy. 

He's proven he can hold on to a big lead in the past. Now he is showing he can hold off a chasing pack, break through the pack from behind and now he can bounce back from something that he would have had a meltdown from prior. To answer that start on the back nine with 4 birdies on the trot and then take on the 18th with that drive! Man's got metallic orbs between his legs. 

Can't deny that his golf is superb but I'm still a little cold toward him. All I need is to witness him act a little differently towards the spectators, hopefully at next years Irish Open, and he'll have it all for me.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Aug 8, 2014)

Stuey01 said:



			Rory looking so good. 16, 17, 18 were so close to birdie, birdie, eagle with those putts just slipping by.
Great comeback after that mid-round meltdown.
He's playing with such confidence and driving the ball so so well, I can see him running away with this.
		
Click to expand...

It's almost like he can just go up a gear when he needs to at the moment. Very impressive


----------



## MashieNiblick (Aug 8, 2014)

Really pleased to see Danny Willett doing well. At the Callaway KoD day he was absolutely brilliant.


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 8, 2014)

how miserable was Bubba? Not sure whats up with him but didnt seem to enjoy 1 minute of it.

Nice start by Chris Wood aswell, some good showings early doors from the Europeans


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 8, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			how miserable was Bubba? Not sure whats up with him but didnt seem to enjoy 1 minute of it.

Nice start by Chris Wood aswell, some good showings early doors from the Europeans
		
Click to expand...

They said he had a bit of a ding dong at the start of the week,something about a long drive contest he did not take to well to so hit an iron in it! Really enjoying it so far and only thing missing is tiger in good form,you will always have people thinking if tiger was in form he would win it!


----------



## Wabinez (Aug 8, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			how miserable was Bubba? Not sure whats up with him but didnt seem to enjoy 1 minute of it.

Nice start by Chris Wood aswell, some good showings early doors from the Europeans
		
Click to expand...

Yup...wasn't happy about a long drive contest, and apparently in a press conference in the week he was extremely negative about everything regarding life!


----------



## CMAC (Aug 8, 2014)

Thoroughly enjoyed the round last night, watched the repeat this morning but no showing of Westwoods -6


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 8, 2014)

CMAC said:



			Thoroughly enjoyed the round last night, watched the repeat this morning but no showing of Westwoods -6
		
Click to expand...

It would be only sky coverage from yesterday mac so he will be more featured today I would say.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2014)

Excellent to see them set the course up to allow decent scoring but with enough about it to penalise bad shots without being overly penal. Think they've got it spot on


----------



## Wabinez (Aug 8, 2014)

Apparently steaming it down at Valhalla. Didn't that happen for one of Rory's other major victories?  US Open at Congressional I believe


----------



## Birchy (Aug 8, 2014)

Wabinez said:



			Apparently steaming it down at Valhalla. Didn't that happen for one of Rory's other major victories?  US Open at Congressional I believe
		
Click to expand...

That is correct :thup:

Turns it into a shootout which suits Rory I suppose. Hope it doesn't interrupt the coverage later!


----------



## Wabinez (Aug 8, 2014)

Birchy said:



			That is correct :thup:

Turns it into a shootout which suits Rory I suppose. Hope it doesn't interrupt the coverage later! 

Click to expand...

Definitely suits him.  High ball flight, so can just fire and pins and be fairly confident it will stick.  He could have been 2 or 3 clear after round 1 if it wasn't for his middle round cock up!


----------



## el marko (Aug 8, 2014)

Wabinez said:



			Apparently steaming it down at Valhalla. Didn't that happen for one of Rory's other major victories?  US Open at Congressional I believe
		
Click to expand...

You got a live stream?

EDIT: Nevermind, found one. Wow within 20 minutes its completely waterlogged...


----------



## CMAC (Aug 8, 2014)

p.s Have to give Praise to Rorys huge shout when he hooked one into the crowd! well done maybe others will follow, yes I'm looking at you Bubba when your tee shot went into the crowd like a bullet.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 8, 2014)

sandmagnet said:



			They said he had a bit of a ding dong at the start of the week,something about a long drive contest he did not take to well to so hit an iron in it! Really enjoying it so far and only thing missing is tiger in good form,you will always have people thinking if tiger was in form he would win it!
		
Click to expand...

Very strange fish, Bubba.... Took the hump big time, teed off with an iron and check the video for him taking off down the fairway without even waiting for his partner to tee off.....

http://www.cbssports.com/golf/eye-o...s-not-pleased-with-the-pga-long-drive-contest


----------



## tugglesf239 (Aug 8, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Very strange fish, Bubba.... Took the hump big time, teed off with an iron and check the video for him taking off down the fairway without even waiting for his partner to tee off.....

http://www.cbssports.com/golf/eye-o...s-not-pleased-with-the-pga-long-drive-contest

Click to expand...

The bloke is an absolute chomper.


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 8, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Very strange fish, Bubba.... Took the hump big time, teed off with an iron and check the video for him taking off down the fairway without even waiting for his partner to tee off.....

http://www.cbssports.com/golf/eye-o...s-not-pleased-with-the-pga-long-drive-contest

Click to expand...

do find it a bit strange fairway dodger how many people get the hump over the strangest things.maybe the pressure of it all getting to him after winning his 2nd masters and wants to win a different major to prove the doubters wrong?


----------



## brendy (Aug 8, 2014)

Just watching the live red button 3 ball with rory, bubba and Martin K. I can see Bubba walking off in a Huff soon. Rory stiffs a 225 yard 4 iron on the 16th, bubba pulls his into the rough short turns to his caddy and says "I got nuthin, I can't play.., I can't play in this..I got nuthin" and that was with a rain glove on too. He still has 11 holes to go, the big Nancy.


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 8, 2014)

brendy said:



			Just watching the live red button 3 ball with rory, bubba and Martin K. I can see Bubba walking off in a Huff soon. Rory stiffs a 225 yard 4 iron on the 16th, bubba pulls his into the rough short turns to his caddy and says "I got nuthin, I can't play.., I can't play in this..I got nuthin" and that was with a rain glove on too. He still has 11 holes to go, the big Nancy.
		
Click to expand...

yep got it on myself and heard him moan about water on club face and before him Rory then kaymer after smashes them down fairway. Some people just like too whinge I guess!


----------



## brendy (Aug 8, 2014)

"Water on the club face bro, I got water on the club face. I got no chance"

This after drying the club and the caddy dries his ball and replaces it. Rory and Kaymer both bomb it up the middle. If I was his caddy, I'd be off by now. This red button lark is great, mics seem to be very close to the players so you can hear everything.


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 8, 2014)

Must say must be a bit of a nightmare,if you was in a 3 ball with bubba,Keegan Bradley, twitch central!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm loving watching Bubba throw a strop :rofl:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 8, 2014)

Not a good advert for G30 sales in the UK if you can't use it in the rain!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 8, 2014)

Not sure why,but this doesn't feel like a Major.


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 8, 2014)

Gotta agree with you pin, I see the players as a bigger tournament then this,don't ask me why I just do.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2014)

He does seem to have a real downer on the whole week. Either his game is in a mess and he's not happy or there is another reason (maybe another RC injury niggle). I've always found him reasonably affable in the coverage I've seen. Perhaps he drove down in the General Lee and he's worried it'll start rusting in this rain


----------



## gripitripit (Aug 8, 2014)

What a second shot on the Par 5 7th from Rors.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 8, 2014)

Great round from McIlroy - marker has been thrown down 

Just seen a great up and down from Westwood on the 2nd


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 8, 2014)

great chip considering he had mud all over it Phil, should be an interesting evenings viewing

Come on Westy!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 8, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			great chip considering he had mud all over it Phil, should be an interesting evenings viewing

Come on Westy!!!
		
Click to expand...


It was a great chip then followed by a great birdie putt at the next !


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2014)

Westwood starting nicely. Hoping being a Brit will be an advantage if it starts to rain properly again later. Mind you the, knowing the US, they'll probably find lightening somewhere within 150 miles and call them off, especially as the US tour rarely seem to play in anything other than a shower


----------



## freddielong (Aug 8, 2014)

This is pretty impressive

Rory McIlroy's last 12 competitive rounds: 68-67-66-66-68-71-69-64-66-66-66-67. 

Looks like he is going to put another 65ish on the end of that


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 8, 2014)

why the hell isnt it pick and place though? several balls have plugged or caked in mud. Its a major ffs


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 8, 2014)

Westwood giving himself plenty of chances so far,hope he holes a few because otherwise same old story.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 8, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			why the hell isnt it pick and place though? several balls have plugged or caked in mud. Its a major ffs
		
Click to expand...

I am guessing because they continued the round after rain rather than starting it again so the rules cannot be changed. Could be wrong though


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 8, 2014)

GB72 said:



			I am guessing because they continued the round after rain rather than starting it again so the rules cannot be changed. Could be wrong though
		
Click to expand...


Certainly sounds like could be the reason - if it's pick and place I'm guessing it has be announced before the first person tees off ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2014)

Woods out to +4 and cut predicted at +1 so he's got to find something soon


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 8, 2014)

Woods is all over the place ! 100 yards left with one drive 

Can't see him making the cut with the golf he is playing


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2014)

Taxi (or courtesy car) for Woods. About to drop another. Gone..... at least this week


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 8, 2014)

+6 now - Woods just looks a shadow of a golfer


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 8, 2014)

I dont know why but I am watching it and actually feeling sorry for Woods!

Westy just needs a putt or 2 to drop. Playing v well


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 8, 2014)

Do we really need to make this all about Tiger?? He's out of it. 
Fowler is looking the real deal now.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 8, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			I dont know why but I am watching it and actually feeling sorry for Woods!

Westy just needs a putt or 2 to drop. Playing v well
		
Click to expand...

The injury is coming soon - can see he is moving like a 80 year old

Yep he is gone - you can see it 

Another putt from Westwood just inches past - stroking the ball very well


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2014)

And there it is. Huge hook and hand gone straight onto the back. Not sure he should play anymore this season. Get it sorted and rested and come back 100% fit in 2015


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 8, 2014)

It is becoming very sad to see.

One of the all time greats hacking it round, I find myself wishing he would retire as I don't want to remember him for missing fairways by so much that he misses cuts.

At least knock it on the head for the rest of the year and see what it is like early next year.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 8, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And there it is. Huge hook and hand gone straight onto the back. Not sure he should play anymore this season. Get it sorted and rested and come back 100% fit in 2015
		
Click to expand...

Think Butch must have read your post.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 8, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			It is becoming very sad to see.

One of the all time greats hacking it round, I find myself wishing he would retire as I don't want to remember him for missing fairways by so much that he misses cuts.

At least knock it on the head for the rest of the year and see what it is like early next year.
		
Click to expand...

Yep - surely playing on like this must be doing more damage than good 

Needs to go and get himself fit - properly

Westwood is looking very good - very much in control of his ball


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2014)

Woods won't feature again in 2014, or at least shouldn't in my own humble opinion. Clearly a lot still going on with the injury and the technique to protect it as much as possible. Disappear, get it fixed, work hard in private and come back the real Woods next year and not a shadow of the golfer we all know


----------



## two-clubs (Aug 8, 2014)

WTF was that from Poulter - playing a wedge on the green and hits it miles off the green


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 8, 2014)

Fowler is playing some quality golf -


----------



## richy (Aug 8, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And there it is. Huge hook and hand gone straight onto the back. Not sure he should play anymore this season. Get it sorted and rested and come back 100% fit in 2015
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Woods won't feature again in 2014, or at least shouldn't in my own humble opinion. Clearly a lot still going on with the injury and the technique to protect it as much as possible. Disappear, get it fixed, work hard in private and come back the real Woods next year and not a shadow of the golfer we all know
		
Click to expand...

Any need for two near identical posts?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2014)

Fowler looking good and could well be right in contention come the last nine holes on Sunday. I like him as a golfer. Not so keen on his dress sense at times but then I'm not young hip and trendy. Come to think of it, not sure I ever was


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 8, 2014)

Birdies flying in all over the place - Luiten doing well 

Looks like Woods is going on - not sure why when he is struggling to walk


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 8, 2014)

two-clubs said:



			WTF was that from Poulter - playing a wedge on the green and hits it miles off the green 

Click to expand...

not sure what he was doing!    was he unable to putt down the hill as it wouldn't stop on the green?

maybe he tried to fly in half way down the slope and try and get it to spin then release?   got it all wrong whatever he was doing!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			not sure what he was doing!    was he unable to putt down the hill as it wouldn't stop on the green?

maybe he tried to fly in half way down the slope and try and get it to spin then release?   got it all wrong whatever he was doing!
		
Click to expand...

Seemed a very strange selection of shot and definitely didn't work


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2014)

Westwood struggling to avoid a double on a relatively easy hole after taking iron off the tee.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 8, 2014)

What did Bubba do? He's tweeted an apology about something?

Ah read back and see he was whining about being moist or something.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainron said:



			What did Bubba do? He's tweeted an apology about something?
		
Click to expand...

https://twitter.com/bubbawatson/status/497840340859371520

No idea unless he read the forum earlier and saw he was a burk


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Westwood struggling to avoid a double on a relatively easy hole after taking iron off the tee.
		
Click to expand...

And in trouble on the 15th. In the drink. Looks like he's lost the plot in the last few holes.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 8, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



https://twitter.com/bubbawatson/status/497840340859371520

No idea unless he read the forum earlier and saw he was a burk
		
Click to expand...

I think he refused to take part in some kind of competition on Wednesday.


----------



## upanddown (Aug 9, 2014)

Fowler sounding like McDowell.  "the week before"

Horrible accent McDowell has created


----------



## CMAC (Aug 9, 2014)

it was his surly attitude and demeanor, acted like he didnt want to be there.


----------



## el marko (Aug 10, 2014)

Absolutely crazy how close it is!


----------



## North Mimms (Aug 10, 2014)

I gather a backlog is building up behind Jason Day...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 10, 2014)

McIlroy just cant get going - lots of buzz around the group in front and it looks like McIlroy needs something soon to get the crowd with him as well


----------



## jp5 (Aug 10, 2014)

Set up for a cracking back 9. Now, who's got work in the morning?!


----------



## jp5 (Aug 10, 2014)

Got to say I'd love to see Mickelson do it. Favourite player in the game. But there can't be a bad winner amongst the contenders!


----------



## Siren (Aug 10, 2014)

Anyone but Mickelson if im honest, great guy and an ATG but id love to see Fowler or Stenson pick up their first major or Rory to win his 4th.

Edit:  900 post yay me


----------



## jp5 (Aug 10, 2014)

Fowler fist-bumping Mickelson after lefty sinks a birdie... class. Is why I love this game!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 10, 2014)

Nice to see Mickelson actually giving a shout of fore as well as pointing when his ball is heading for the gallery. Done it a couple of times now and hopefully it will catch on amongst the rest of them who seem happy not to shout and hope their ball gets a lucky bounce back towards the fairway from a spectators head.


----------



## 3565 (Aug 10, 2014)

Think it's going to be hard for Rory especially who he's playing with. He needed to be paired with a named player not a nobody for him feed off of, like Fowler n Mickelson.


----------



## jp5 (Aug 10, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			Nice to see Mickelson actually giving a shout of fore as well as pointing when his ball is heading for the gallery. Done it a couple of times now and hopefully it will catch on amongst the rest of them who seem happy not to shout and hope their ball gets a lucky bounce back towards the fairway from a spectators head.
		
Click to expand...

The guy Phil walloped didn't budge! Is how you tell he's a Kentucky native, apparently.


----------



## Siren (Aug 10, 2014)

3565 said:



			Think it's going to be hard for Rory especially who he's playing with. He needed to be paired with a named player not a nobody for him feed off of, like Fowler n Mickelson.
		
Click to expand...

What has who he is paired with got to do with how he is playing?


----------



## Siren (Aug 10, 2014)

Booom Rory what a fantastic 3 wood and putt to finish it off.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 10, 2014)

Siren said:



			What has who he is paired with got to do with how he is playing?
		
Click to expand...

I think what it is - Fowler and Mickleson are just bouncing off each other but McIlroy just doesnt seem to have someone to bounce off as his FC isnt doing anything spectacular

The sportsmanship is just superb.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 11, 2014)

Siren said:



			Booom Rory what a fantastic 3 wood and putt to finish it off.
		
Click to expand...


Fantastic.
Hes showing some great fighting spirit.
Awesome atmosphere.


----------



## el marko (Aug 11, 2014)

Loving this!

Want Fowler to win it but would love Mcilroy to spoil the yank party


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 11, 2014)

Siren said:



			What has who he is paired with got to do with how he is playing?
		
Click to expand...

have you never found you game affected by your group?


----------



## Siren (Aug 11, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think what it is - Fowler and Mickleson are just bouncing off each other but McIlroy just doesnt seem to have someone to bounce off as his FC isnt doing anything spectacular

The sportsmanship is just superb.
		
Click to expand...

Rory played with Scott McCarron at quail hollow at ripped it up, I dont buy into the playing partner thing at all.

The sportsmanship between Ricky and Phil is indeed superb.


----------



## 3565 (Aug 11, 2014)

Siren said:



			What has who he is paired with got to do with how he is playing?
		
Click to expand...

What part of my post do you not understand? I'm a little behind with the live play n trying to catch up but since Mcilroy is +1 playing the 9th and wiesberger is also over par and all the others are under par, think it's self explanatory tbh.


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 11, 2014)

Got to be up at 5.30am but can't turn this off though. Fantastic that all at the top of the leaderboard are playing so well. Unbelievable! Even looks as if I'll be well into profit on the betting front. Only Iet down will be if they don't get done tonight.


----------



## RGDave (Aug 11, 2014)

Very exciting. Phil and Ricky are working well for each other.
Such an incredible standard of play!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2014)

Siren said:



			Rory played with Scott McCarron at quail hollow at ripped it up, *I dont buy into the playing partner thing at all.*

The sportsmanship between Ricky and Phil is indeed superb.
		
Click to expand...

Only need to look at the way Mickleson and Fowler are feeding each other to see how playing partners play cant effect your own 

McIlroy right now is showing some great mental strength


----------



## Siren (Aug 11, 2014)

3565 said:



			What part of my post do you not understand? I'm a little behind with the live play n trying to catch up but since Mcilroy is +1 playing the 9th and wiesberger is also over par and all the others are under par, think it's self explanatory tbh.
		
Click to expand...

So your saying Mcilroy's front nine was down to Wiesberger not playing well? Ive seen Rory shoot 64 when his playing partner has shot 74, ive also seen him shoot 76 when his partner has shot 67.


----------



## DanFST (Aug 11, 2014)

Just put money on Rickie to win. 












That's him placing 4th then.


----------



## RGDave (Aug 11, 2014)

Insane putt from Phil.


----------



## RGDave (Aug 11, 2014)

and now Rory. 

How? it's Magic...


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 11, 2014)

None of them giving any ground. Superb stuff. 4 way play off a possibility!


----------



## slicer79 (Aug 11, 2014)

This is just super viewing, best major in a while


----------



## Gazboy (Aug 11, 2014)

slicer79 said:



			This is just super viewing, best major in a while
		
Click to expand...

I haven't enjoyed a TV tournament this much since the last RC.


----------



## RGDave (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm sure they just said Rory is the strongest player on the closing holes.

This for birdie - YES!


----------



## 3565 (Aug 11, 2014)

And to think, there's not a tiger in sight.........


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 11, 2014)

3565 said:



			And to think, there's not a tiger in sight.........
		
Click to expand...

 Only a Roar eh


----------



## Siren (Aug 11, 2014)

Gazboy said:



			I haven't enjoyed a TV tournament this much since the last RC.
		
Click to expand...

Same Gaz, I really need sleep but cant leave it


----------



## Gazboy (Aug 11, 2014)

Sorry I blinked- why is Fowler stood next to Rory?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2014)

Gazboy said:



			Sorry I blinked- why is Fowler stood next to Rory?
		
Click to expand...

He hit his tee shot from 16 that far wide it went down 15th - so Fowler doubled back to go back up the 15th

They had a good smile between themselves


----------



## Gazboy (Aug 11, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He hit his tee shot from 16 that far wide it went down 15th - so Fowler doubled back to go back up the 15th

They had a good smile between themselves
		
Click to expand...

Ah - I didn't realise 16 ran alongside 15. thanks.


----------



## Siren (Aug 11, 2014)

Rory's to lose now


----------



## el marko (Aug 11, 2014)

No chance of getting the playoff in today. Hopefully Rory finishes this off.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2014)

What a bunker shot !! You dont get much purer than that

And the birdie to follow it up with !!!!

Come on Rory !!!


----------



## rickg (Aug 11, 2014)

Birdie!!! You beauty


----------



## rickg (Aug 11, 2014)

They're all going to drive off at the 18th together...amazing scenes....probably need to do this to get in before it's dark.......


----------



## el marko (Aug 11, 2014)

Its crazy how slow these 2 are!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2014)

rickg said:



			They're all going to drive off at the 18th together...amazing scenes....probably need to do this to get in before it's dark.......
		
Click to expand...

Its a great major - perfect drama


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 11, 2014)

Is Rory playing with a ghost? 

I know poor Weisberger isn't having a good day but I've not seen a single shot of his in the best part of two hours. Shame on the cameras. 

C'mon Rory... one to play.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2014)

el marko said:



			Its crazy how slow these 2 are!
		
Click to expand...

Think they have also been held up by the guys in front of them


----------



## TheClaw (Aug 11, 2014)

Rory- "can I play through lads....got a major to win".


----------



## rickg (Aug 11, 2014)

All playing up to the green together as well.....come on Rory....


----------



## rickg (Aug 11, 2014)

TheClaw said:



			Rory- "can I play through lads....got a major to win".
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2014)

TheClaw said:



			Rory- "can I play through lads....got a major to win".
		
Click to expand...

:whoo:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2014)

Left himself a tricky one there !


----------



## rickg (Aug 11, 2014)

OMG!!! How close was that eagle chip for Phil......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2014)

rickg said:



			OMG!!! How close was that eagle chip for Phil......
		
Click to expand...

Amazing shot !


----------



## rickg (Aug 11, 2014)

Would be a shame if Fowler misses this birdie putt


----------



## rickg (Aug 11, 2014)

2 putts to win it for Rory!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2014)

Brilliant golf from them both - shame about the putt at the end 

Tricky two putt from McIlroy now


----------



## rickg (Aug 11, 2014)

Needs to lag this sucker!!!


----------



## rickg (Aug 11, 2014)

brilliant weight!!!! Rory's 4th major.......what amazing viewing this final round has been


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2014)

That will do it !!!!!

That for me was his best of the lot so far

Battled brilliantly and showed great character


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 11, 2014)

Brilliant from Rory. A noticeable change in his attitude and focus, looks like golf is the only thing on his mind now.


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 11, 2014)

Fantastic final round and great entertainment all weekend. Taking the bookies to the cleaners doesn't harm either! I might not be so chipper in 3.5 hours when the alarm is blaring in me ear.


----------



## Stuey01 (Aug 11, 2014)

That was the tournament of the year. Brilliant final round!


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 11, 2014)

Best viewing of the year. What a win and he wasn't exactly playing his best golf today.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 11, 2014)

unreal 3 wood to set up the eagle!   what a player!


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 11, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			unreal 3 wood to set up the eagle!   what a player!
		
Click to expand...

A wee bit of luck in that one methinks. At least the expression on his face when he hit it leads me to believe the result was better than expected


----------



## rickg (Aug 11, 2014)

rickg said:



			Needs to lag this sucker!!!
		
Click to expand...

This little gem was my 5,000th post on the GM forum. Yay me!!  :whoo:


----------



## Wabinez (Aug 11, 2014)

Can you imagine what Rory will be like when he gets used to these pesky Nike clubs


----------



## Swingalot (Aug 11, 2014)

The best finish to a Major this season by miles. It was compulsive viewing and Rory showed you need a bit of luck as well as a real fighting spirit to win in those circumstances. 
Golfing Gods are with some people and against others, but how Rorys drive off the 18th did not drop into the hazard only gravity will know. What a win though and he will just get better and better.


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 11, 2014)

Swingalot said:



			The best finish to a Major this season by miles. It was compulsive viewing and Rory showed you need a bit of luck as well as a real fighting spirit to win in those circumstances. 
Golfing Gods are with some people and against others, but how Rorys drive off the 18th did not drop into the hazard only gravity will know. What a win though and he will just get better and better.
		
Click to expand...

The footage of Mickelson watching it was great. You could see the sportmanship side willing it to stay in play and the personal side hoping it wouldn't so that it could open up an opportunity for him to win.


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 11, 2014)

Phil is one of the best sportsmen around heck I am even warming to Ricky F. Rory was awesome, especially with all the fans whooping the group in front all the way round, that has to be pretty tough.


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 11, 2014)

Any links to see it ? dont have sky sports no more


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 11, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			A wee bit of luck in that one methinks. At least the expression on his face when he hit it leads me to believe the result was better than expected 

Click to expand...


im not sure.  I think chasing it was the only way to get the ball up onto the green at 280 yards.    his normal ball flight would go too high and not get any run and come up short! 


my initial reaction was that he had pulled it but watching it over again.   it was either perfect or a fluke!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			im not sure.  I think chasing it was the only way to get the ball up onto the green at 280 yards.    his normal ball flight would go too high and not get any run and come up short! 


my initial reaction was that he had pulled it but watching it over again.   it was either perfect or a fluke! 

Click to expand...

Think it was a bit of both - was looking to get it as far up as possible but got it in the club face just a touch lower than planned but worked out perfect


----------



## Swingalot (Aug 11, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			im not sure.  I think chasing it was the only way to get the ball up onto the green at 280 yards.    his normal ball flight would go too high and not get any run and come up short! 


my initial reaction was that he had pulled it but watching it over again.   it was either perfect or a fluke! 

Click to expand...

Think it was a bit of luck myself. His reaction gave the game away, plus it is a shape he very very very rarely hits or attempts, especially with the same club that got him in trouble 3 times before with a hook over the previous 4 days. 

Just like Fowler who twice heeled his 3 wood on the second shot on the par 5 over water and twice got away with it as it cleared the hazard by yards on both occasions.

The better you are, the luckier you get.


----------



## el marko (Aug 11, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			A wee bit of luck in that one methinks. At least the expression on his face when he hit it leads me to believe the result was better than expected 

Click to expand...

He massively pulled it. He got very very lucky.

That was the bit of luck he needed.


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 11, 2014)

Rory was open about the fact the 3 wood was mishit and said he was lucky


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 11, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			im not sure.  I think chasing it was the only way to get the ball up onto the green at 280 yards.    his normal ball flight would go too high and not get any run and come up short! 


my initial reaction was that he had pulled it but watching it over again.   it was either perfect or a fluke! 

Click to expand...

I wish I could fluke it 281 yards onto the green 
Bottled at 11pm as I had an early start but it was great viewing up until then. Gutted I missed the finish as they showed bugger all on the BBC this morning apart from a few pics.


----------



## Swingalot (Aug 11, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			Rory was open about the fact the 3 wood was mishit and said he was lucky
		
Click to expand...

Fair play to him for doing that, there are a few of them I reckon who would claim it was not.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 11, 2014)

For me the best bit was Phil's post round words "I really enjoyed that"... Sums the man up for me... It's still about having a good day out... Which is what the game should be about for all of us....


----------



## brysoni23 (Aug 11, 2014)

Ricky F's shot on the 16th (i think) was unreal. 

He hit his drive miles right and into the rough of the other fairway. he had a huge tree in front and he managed to just sneak it on the green.


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 11, 2014)

To quote Butch Harmon from last night, "If you don't like this you don't like golf".

Best golf I have seen for years. Makes you wonder why the US Open has to be made so difficult.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 11, 2014)

srixon 1 said:



			To quote Butch Harmon from last night, "If you don't like this you don't like golf".

Best golf I have seen for years. Makes you wonder why the US Open has to be made so difficult.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, the last day should all be about making a charge and attacking the scores at the top of the leader board rather than protecting what you have and hoping those above make more mistakes.


----------



## two-clubs (Aug 11, 2014)

srixon 1 said:



			To quote Butch Harmon from last night, "If you don't like this you don't like golf".
		
Click to expand...

Harman came out with a cracker regarding Fowler's hat;

Murray - ''Butch, what do they call that type of hat over here?''

Harman - ''ugly''


----------

